# Titus Tuning Forks



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

where on earth are they all coming from switzerland, No hong kong ,16 on the flea today imho thay cant be (nos) although having bought a few over the years they all appear genuine some crowns have exquisite saw marks ,has someone purchased a omega job lot 30 years ago if they did they are certainly reaping the rewards now ...Opinions of the forum greatly appreciated


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...65&hl=titus


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

jasonm said:


> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...65&hl=titus


Wow not just me then, nice thread thanks jasonm.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26815


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I am looking at the back of the current most common batch, pic from seller samson/lau. That engraving looks weird in my opinion not of the era or quality of the era but is not a close up either, kind of looks like it was carved in recently by m.j. fox










..................


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

James said:


> I am looking at the back of the current most common batch, pic from seller samson/lau. That engraving looks weird in my opinion not of the era or quality of the era but is not a close up either, kind of looks like it was carved in recently by m.j. fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs a new chuck and tooling, me thinks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

One seller advertising " buy one to get an f300 movement for your Omega" which is a clever marketing ploy in one sense! :yes:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

See you guys have me interested in these things, bad men lol.

Someone should put together a current case argument and them send it to Omega ask them why they dumped all these old pieces/cases. You never know worse they can say is WTF?

Sigh, emailed samson see how much he wants for a couple


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi am new to the forum so sorry about any mistakes.......Have spoke to Miklos at retro watch he is getting loads of Titus watches from America, NOS but need sorting out. Might be worth checking out his website has plenty of nice watches on there. I know he also sells on ebay so maybe he has something to do with the recent influx. Any tuning fork watch does it fo me!

Simon


----------

